# Drug Cartels in Phoenix



## buzzy (Apr 14, 2009)

We were interested in exchanging to Marriott's Canyon Villas  in Phoenix in the fall and would like to see the sights in the area.  We are concerned about the drug cartel activity as of late and were wondering if it is a good idea to put it off for a year of two.  (I apologize if this subject has been covered already)..Thanks!


----------



## mav (Apr 14, 2009)

Well.... we are headed for Phoenix in May. We have an exchange into the Four Seasons Scottsdale and no way am I giving that up.


----------



## Red Rox (Apr 14, 2009)

Don't even think about delaying your vacation exchange. There is no reason to fear anything in PHX. Use reasonable caution, the same as you would in any place that you are not familiar with. If you are not attempting to buy drugs or smuggle an illegal alien in PHX, you will be entirely unaware of any dangerous environment around you. Have no fear.


----------



## mamadot (Apr 14, 2009)

You will be in a very upscale area of Scottsdale. Like any big city stay away from certain areas.  You will be now where near them. If concerned upon check in ask if there are areas you should not go to.

I have been all over Phoenix in the past couple of days and never saw anything.


----------



## Steve (Apr 14, 2009)

I realize that there are some serious problems in Phoenix, but I spent a week in Scottsdale in December and absolutely loved it. We drove around the area quite a bit. Places we visited included the Arizona Cardinals stadium in Glendale, the Phoenix Zoo, the Desert Botanical Garden, the Mormon Temple Christmas lights in Mesa, etc. I never felt unsafe. 

Phoenix is a huge, sprawling metro area. Marriott's Canyon Villas is located on the far north side of the city. It's in a great area. If you were staying at the Legacy Golf Resort on the south side of the city, you might have a little more reason for concern as that resort is located close to some very bad areas. But the north side of Phoenix is great. The main tourist areas all around town are also just fine in my experience. The south side of town is not the best...so don't go down there.

Hope this helps. I certainly wouldn't cancel my trip to Arizona!

Steve


----------



## buzzy (Apr 14, 2009)

I orginally got concerned after hearing about Phoenix on the news and googled "drug cartels in Phoenix".  There were numerous writings but here are a few ...

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/03/31/MN8MV94C7.DTL

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2008/11/12/cbsnews_investigates/main4597299.shtml

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2008/11/12/cbsnews_investigates/main4597299.shtml

Thanks for helping my mind be at ease, but we will be going with 3 small kids and we really enjoy exploring all the sites in the area and not just staying at the resort.  Our exploring may be cut short...Thanks all


----------



## cotraveller (Apr 14, 2009)

We spent a week at the Sheraton Desert Oasis in Scottsdale in March.  The only scary thing I saw was some of the idiots driving on the freeways.    I don't think that is a problem that is unique to the Phoenix area.  I'd have no qualms about going there again.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 14, 2009)

Like all big cities there are drug and crime problems.  Just stay in the major tourist destinations and you should not experience any problem whatsoever.

For example, I live in the South Los Angeles area,  an area known worldwide as South Central/City of Compton etc.  Are there problems in some of these areas, yes. But is there criminal activity all the time and on every street corner, no, of course not.  

You just have to be careful and avoid areas that would not be considered tourist areas, which for the most part are quite safe. 

Try to relax and enjoy your vacation.

Just remember you will have "America's toughest sheriff" protecting you!


----------



## nightnurse613 (Apr 14, 2009)

Buzzy, thanks for alerting me to the drug cartel activity in Phoenix.  I live here and my husband religiously reads the newspaper and watches TV and he hadn't mentioned a word about it to me (but I think he's thinking about collecting on my insurance policy)  Actually, I did see the news that the crime rate was down locally this past year.  That's not to say that it seems to me that most crime is drug related but I don't think it's the drug cartels (at least not yet!!). In any case, the advice you received for other big cities that you are unfamiliar with is good for Phoenix too so, come on down!  P.S. The really good news is Scottsdale is NOT Phoenix at all (except for some small parts) !   As a matter of fact, we are headed to Canyon Villas the end of May too-just to get away from Phoenix!


----------



## JulieAB (Apr 16, 2009)

Ditto all the other comments.  I've lived all over the valley for more than 25 years.  They are really targeted each other and the places these people are are no where near the places you'll be visting.

You'll be fine and you'll have a grand time!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 16, 2009)

You could always go to Mexico, where in tourist localeas such as Puerto Vallarta and Cancún you are safer than you would be almost anyplace in the US.


----------



## mamadot (Apr 17, 2009)

Buzzy,

Weren't there 3 or 4 police officers killed in PA. recently? If you are afraid to travel to PHX based on these news stories then I am just as afraid to travel to PA. 

Try reading the online AZ Repulbic. It is the local paper of Phoenix.
Sometimes the news media blow things out of porportion. Please come visit our beautiful city..


----------



## Vacation Dude (Apr 17, 2009)

buzzy said:


> We were interested in exchanging to Marriott's Canyon Villas  in Phoenix in the fall and would like to see the sights in the area.  We are concerned about the drug cartel activity as of late and were wondering if it is a good idea to put it off for a year of two.  (I apologize if this subject has been covered already)..Thanks!



Actually PA, Orlando, and Fort Lauderdale Beach (near BeachPlace) has far worse crime than Phoenix.


----------



## buzzy (Apr 17, 2009)

mamadot said:


> Buzzy,
> 
> Weren't there 3 or 4 police officers killed in PA. recently? If you are afraid to travel to PHX based on these news stories then I am just as afraid to travel to PA.



Sorry, but that is about 4 hours from where I live....and it was a domestic situation gone terribly wrong from what I can understand.  I am totally not trying to attack Phoenix but drug cartel activity coming across the border from Mexico is a different animal to what happened with the situation you are referring to.  I just wanted to do my research and not plan a vacation uneducated about what is going on .....totally not trying to make it personal......


----------



## AKE (Apr 18, 2009)

Be careful around the airport area - a few years ago we had stopped at a light just outside of the airport and saw an unmarked car screech to a stop and a cop run out and tackle a young male on the sidewalk who looked absolutely 'normal' in dress (don't recall if we saw any guns or not). Before the light had changed the male was in handcuffs!  I asked about this afterwards and was told to be very careful in the airport area.


----------



## JulieAB (Apr 18, 2009)

Yes, you are right.  The area immediately surrounding the airport is quite sketchy, about a mile or two all around.  Always lock your car doors while parked or driving (which is big city advice anywhere).


----------



## billymach4 (Apr 18, 2009)

*Buzzy... Please go.*

I am going to the Phoenix area after Thanksgiving of 09. I am not going to let some sensational news media nonsense ruin my vacation!

Just use common sense as you normally would on any other vacation. 

Here is a WSJ article about this Drug Cartel stuff in the Mexican border towns. I hope this helps put everything in proper perspective.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95891


----------



## dmorea (May 3, 2009)

We Just returned from a fabulous week at Marriotts Canyon Villas, and I would have No Reservations about going at this time! Dont miss the Botannical Gardens in the evening. Go around 5 and stay through dusk. 
I didnt notice anything suspicious anywhere we were and we did get around alot. As someoe else mentioned you will mostly be in very upscale areas.


----------



## Ann-Marie (May 3, 2009)

I'm more worried about the cameras on the 101 loop!  :hysterical:


----------



## We Love Fun (May 7, 2009)

Ann-Marie said:


> I'm more worried about the cameras on the 101 loop!  :hysterical:



Do be careful not to speed in Phoenix. They have mobile radar units with photo capabilities that will take a front and rear picture of your car, then the system will mail you (or your rental car agency) a speeding ticket after you return home. It was unnerving at first to see several of these units along the road in Phoenix and in rural Arizona, but after we accepted that they are making a strong effort to reduce speeding and we decided not to push the limit, we enjoyed driving there and loved the city.


----------

